# walnut desk top



## allansix98 (Dec 3, 2013)

I would like a little advise on gluing up a walnut desk top that will be 68" long by 34" wide and 11/8 thick. My concern are with the movement of the wood at first I wanted to do a straight glue up but was worried with this size I could have the boards warp with the changes in the wood so my idea is to do a bread board end glue up as seen in this sketch up but will I have problems with the mitered corners and will I need to mortise the border boards to the top our can I use pocket holes and glue to do this. Any advise on this would be appreciated.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

If you have just straight boards for the top, movement shouldn't be much of a concern (as long as you account for it when attaching it to the base. The top will be free to move as needed.

If you wanted to miter the corners, you will need to allow extra space for the center panel to move. On something this size, it's going to move a good bit.

For breadboard ends, you will want to only glue the breadboards to the center board, leaving all the rest to float in the breadboard ends (using pins/dowels to hold the breadboard end on alone).


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A straight glue up will be the most trouble free in terms of wood movement as long as you take it into account when attaching it to the base. Use buttons or table top fasteners. Trying to confine it in a mitered frame is not a good idea. The breadboard ends will work if you construct them to allow for movement.


----------



## allansix98 (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay guys thanks for the help with this desk top I will probably go with the straight glue up the walnut boards that i will be using are 12" wide and I have 3 of them do you think that I should rip them in half and to re glue up as 6 pieces or do you think that I would be okay to leave them at 12" and to have 3 glue joints. the boards have been planned down to 1-1/4 but would like to take down to an 1-1/8 would this extra thickness make that much of a difference in preventing the boards from cupping or warping ?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If the boards are flat sawn, it may be a good idea to rip and re-glue them. It is always a bit sad to cut such wide boards. For me the ideal board is 5-8" wide and quartersawn.

1+ with the suggestions above… do not miter trim around a solid table. Breadboard or nothing.

Best of luck.


----------



## allansix98 (Dec 3, 2013)

Pinto thanks for the advice I agree i really hate to rip these nice wide boards down just to glue back up. I also just looked at your projects page very nice projects especially the quartersawn oak table very nice


----------

